# What can I put with peacock cichlids?



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello. I'm new to cichlids. I have a 220 gallon that is just about cycled. I think I've finally decided that I'd like to put peacock cichlids in the tank. I want to have an all male tank so I don't have to worry about babies. I am also wanting to get a school of 3-4 synodontis catfish. My question, how many peacocks should I get? It would be nice if I could get one more species that is colorful. I was thinking maybe a group of yellow labs? Would these two species be compatible?

Also, I found some peacocks from a breeder that is about an hour away. I'm not well versed enough with being able to look at a cichlid and tell if it's a good representation of the species. This is what his young males look like. He sells them at 3-4". 









This is what their father looks like:


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Are the fish you posted in the unidentified section also going in this tank?

These are "OB Peacocks" a man made hybrid, of unknown origins.


----------



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

No, the pictures I posted are of a friend's cichlids. Was over at her house, she asked if I knew what they were. I only knew a couple of what she had, figured I'd ask the experts what the others are for her.

My 220 is empty.


----------



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm getting my synodontis cats from Live Aquaria. I was hoping to find some peacocks locally since LA doesn't sell by sex. I haven't been lucky to find a LFS with staff that knows anything about cichlids. None will order for me either...


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What type of Synodontis are you getting?

Basically what you want are fish that don't look too similar to each other, for the most part any Malawian Haplochromis group, or Peacock group will do. It will be some trial and error, as what works for some, doesn't for others in all male tanks. Find an online retailer that has as many species as you are looking for, and contact them.


----------



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

Synodontis Eupterus is what I want.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

DobermanOwner said:


> Synodontis Eupterus is what I want.


I'd go with multipunctatus, but that is a personal choice. Syno. eupterus gets big...like 9-10" big....


----------



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't like the pattern on the multipunctatus. Plus, they're $70 a pop. No way I'm shelling out $280 on four fish.


----------



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

How many of each species do I need in the tank to keep them happy if I get two different species? If I stick to just peacocks, how many would be happy in a 220?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

DobermanOwner said:


> I don't like the pattern on the multipunctatus. Plus, they're $70 a pop. No way I'm shelling out $280 on four fish.


You should be able to get multis for $15 from a local breeder, or $30 from an online retailer... I sell for $10, but I'm not local.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

rennsport2011 said:


> DobermanOwner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the pattern on the multipunctatus. Plus, they're $70 a pop. No way I'm shelling out $280 on four fish.
> ...


Multipunctatus are more active, more social with each other, less aggresive towards cichlids, and better looking as adults than most riverine Synodontis. Eupterus also get bigger but are quite hardy. Petsmart sometime has Eupterus for like $15, so they can be found easier.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I ended up getting rid of my eupterus because they were attacking other fish after the lights went out. I would look for a smaller, peaceful syno.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Eupterus are solitary so I would not get a group.


----------

